# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGQ_2_02SD - added support for LG A350 and A353

## mohamed73

New version - LGQ_2_02SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG A350 and A353
 - improved software working with Windows 7 and Windows 8 systems
 - implemented skins - for skins changing start software and click
   on software icon in upper left form's corner - select "Available skins" 
   and in opened menu select your wanted skin.

----------

